# Top 3 biotech stocks of 2009?



## sofman2000 (30 December 2008)

what do you think about Patrys PAB, Neurodiscovery NDL, Acrux ACR. Does anybody think biotechs will be one of the first sectors out of the fire in 2009?


----------



## GumbyLearner (30 December 2008)

*Re: top 3 biotech stocks 2009?*



sofman2000 said:


> what do you think about Patrys PAB, Neurodiscovery NDL, Acrux ACR. Does anybody think biotechs will be one of the first sectors out of the fire in 2009?




It depends if the biotech needs to do a capital raising in 2009.
Things are looking pretty tight out there when it comes to funding.
I like the looks of CST (dont hold) as a company but they need to get the 
product to market. Products can be amazing but they are ordinary if nobody
wants to buy them. 

DYOR


----------



## TheAbyss (30 December 2008)

*Re: top 3 biotech stocks 2009?*

One of the last sectors I would get into. 

They burn lots of cash (usually raised via Share purchase plans and borrowing, both of which would get you smashed in todays market conditions), in an effort to develop products in a very competitive arena any man and his dog can copy your product 3 years later and undercut you.

You can think about things like CSR Resmed etc as a hedge but not for capital profits IMO. If you want to park your cash buy Gold.

That isnt to say there will not be a share or two that are fantastically successfull in the bio sector. The challenge is identifying it before it goes off.


----------



## prawn_86 (30 December 2008)

*Re: top 3 biotech stocks 2009?*



sofman2000 said:


> Does anybody think biotechs will be one of the first sectors out of the fire in 2009?




Not at all.

As others have said Biotech stocks have huge risks and there is no 'physical' asett that you can value until cashflow begins.

I would steer clear of the sector, even in boom times.


----------



## TheAbyss (30 December 2008)

*Re: top 3 biotech stocks 2009?*

I have attached a watchlist i have had going for a while. The entire sector was so difficult to pick i opted out totally.

List is inclusive of most that have popped up over the last few years. No other information included but if you want some stocks to pick over it might save you some time


----------



## grace (30 December 2008)

*Re: top 3 biotech stocks 2009?*

The only one I own is FER  Fermiscan.  See the thread on Fermiscan for further information and website.  2009 will be an important year for them.  The share price is about 16c (down from $3).

Commercializing the worlds first accurate test for breast cancer for women under 40 (mammogram does not work well for younger women due to higher breast tissue density).  Non-invasive, plus no radiation from the test itself.  Uses 10 pieces of human hair under xray diffraction.  Synchroton (large xray machine the size of football field) located all over the world.

Top 20 hold around 90%.

It is my wild card in my portfolio, and I'm hoping 2009 is going to be the year (well it's the do or die year that's for sure).

Let's see what 2009 brings.


----------



## sofman2000 (31 December 2008)

yes good feedback- agreed you need to spend alot of time researching and decide what has a unique value proposition and when the time is right- I hope this will get easier after a lot of practise with this sector. I still see a lot of potential there though as a speculative field.


----------

